# Wheel building: how to determine nipple size



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a bunch of spokes and I don't know the gauge and therefore I don't know what gauge nipples I need to buy. I have a set of calipers so I can measure the diameter of my spokes, but I don't know how this matches up to gauge. Can someone tell me how to determine the proper nipple size from spoke diameter? Thanks.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

lml1x said:


> I have a bunch of spokes and I don't know the gauge and therefore I don't know what gauge nipples I need to buy. I have a set of calipers so I can measure the diameter of my spokes, but I don't know how this matches up to gauge. Can someone tell me how to determine the proper nipple size from spoke diameter? Thanks.


Sounds to me like you probably shouldn't be building your own wheels...:idea:


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

*Worry not*



lml1x said:


> I have a bunch of spokes and I don't know the gauge and therefore I don't know what gauge nipples I need to buy. I have a set of calipers so I can measure the diameter of my spokes, but I don't know how this matches up to gauge. Can someone tell me how to determine the proper nipple size from spoke diameter? Thanks.


15 Gauge spokes are 1.8MM or .070"
14 Gauge spokes are 2.0 MM or .078"
A 15 Gauge nipple will not start on a 14 Gauge spoke but a 14 Gauge nipple may thread onto a 15 Gauge spoke but it will feel really loose, or it may just slip over the thread. Depends on how well the spoke thread was swaged and the tolerances of the nipple. Both spokes are threaded 56 threads per inch. I have seen wheels built with 15 Gauge spokes and 14 gauge nipples. Was real ugly and they didn't stay true. You can thread a 14 gauge nipple onto a 15 gauge spoke and it will thread way on and you can get a lot of thread out the back of the nipple. A 14 gauge nipple will only thread onto a 14 gauge spoke till there is about 2 mm sticking out the back of the nipple where the slot is.
That should be enough to keep you straight


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

regarding spoke size - 

2.0mm = 14g
1.8 = 15g
1.6 = 16g
1.4 = 17g

14 and 15 are the most common nips sizes. i believe there's a 2.34, also, but that's for an Alpine III spoke that DT makes. doubt anyone would be burly enough to need that on anything other than a DH wheel.


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

*Gee*



the Inbred said:


> 2.0mm = 14g
> 1.8 = 15g
> 1.6 = 16g
> 1.4 = 17g
> ...


Where do you get 16 Gauge or 17 gauge nipples, and is the big end the same size and how wide is the slot or do they come with a hex head?


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

i don't think anyone actually makes 16 or 17g nips.


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

*nor*



the Inbred said:


> i don't think anyone actually makes 16 or 17g nips.


Does anyone make commonly found spokes that would require them either. I did try to make a 14/15 single butt by cutting off the big threaded part of a 14/15/14 but the 15 G part of a DT was irregular formed, not round and would not roll properly in my Phil Spoke machine.


----------



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

backinthesaddle said:


> Sounds to me like you probably shouldn't be building your own wheels...:idea:


unlike you i wasn't born knowing everything so that's why i need to ask questions.

to the other posters, thanks for the help.


----------

